# Critique My Dairy Goats



## CaprineDream (Aug 22, 2014)

So I'm going to post a goat or two at a time and want to know what you guys think of them. First up is Dittany and Dahlia, twin purebred Alpines born in 2013. Udder pictures are at about 30 days fresh for Dittany and about 50 days fresh for Dahlia. They are FF and it's a 12 or 13 hour fill. Full body pictures are from spring/summer 2013, so they are only a few months old in those pictures. Sorry I don't have any recent full body pictures of them. First three pictures are Dittany, second three pictures are Dahlia. Dittany kidded with a single buckling and is making about 3.5lbs of milk per milking, while Dahlia kidded with buck/doe twins and is making about 2.5lbs of milk per milking. 

Sorry they aren't set up super well! Oh, and both have a shelf/pocket in their foreudder.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Cool!

Okay, I'll start with Ditteny, since her picture is a lot easier to critique. 

Pros:
-Cute face 
-Wide muzzle
-Clean nostrils
-Good brisket
-Pretty good topline
-Pretty good shoulder assembly
-Good depth in heart girth
-Good body depth
-Good spring of ribs
-Good depth in rear and middle barrel
-Nice long barrel
-Good straight front legs
-Good fore pasterns
-Looks like she has a nice angle on rear legs
-Long topline
-Nice width between hocks


Cons:
-Short neck
-Ewe neck
-Short rump
-Steep rump
-Appears to toe out fore and rear


Udder:
-Fairly nice arch
-Nice medial
-Fairly flat udder floor
-Nice capacity (?)
-Nice sized teats

-Udder looks a little lopsided
-Teats are a bit too far out, but only a bit
-Teats aren't evenly centered
-Udder top sticks out too far at the back


Her strengths appear to be in her barrel and legs, her weakness seem to centered on her neck and rump areas. I would love to see a correctly set up, recent picture of her though!


Margaret, are you gonna do her?  P.S. I left Dalhia for you!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Dahlia:
Cons:
~Slightly ewe necked
~Short bodied
~Topline is weak
~Topline isn't level
~higher at hips than withers
~toes out in front
~Steep rump
~Lacks brisket
~Needs better foreudder

Pros:
~good rear leg angulation
~Strong pasterns
~Clean open nostrils
~OK length of neck
~Fairly lean neck,could be better
~Good dairy character
~OK depth of barrel
~OK depth of heart girth
~nice width between hocks
~good rear udder height
~Good rear udder width
~Good shape to udder
~Evenly balanced halves
~Good teat placement
~Strong medial
~Hocks parallel with pinbones
~Nice teat size


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice, Margaret  I think we need updated, properly set pictures of those girls, what do you think? Cause I think they are nice girls, but need better pictures!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah, I think so!


----------



## CaprineDream (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah that's just all I have for now. I need to get someone to help me get new pictures. But I'll for sure get some in August when they're all shaved for fair. Let's see if I can get the next girl up.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

CaprineDream said:


> Yeah that's just all I have for now. I need to get someone to help me get new pictures. But I'll for sure get some in August when they're all shaved for fair. Let's see if I can get the next girl up.


Okay, I guuess I could wait that long for new pictures, lol  :lol: New goat sounds good!


----------



## CaprineDream (Aug 22, 2014)

Haha I'm gonna try to get pictures sooner, they're just so hairy!

Okay so here is Kidron. She's an ADGA registered American Alpine. She was born in March of 2012. The first picture was taken less than a week ago, the second picture was taken in the spring/summer of 2013 (when she was a dry yearling), and the udder picture was taken at approximately 30 days fresh after a 12 hour fill. She's making about 3.7lbs of milk per day as a 2nd freshener. She's on the small side, as is her dam and half sister. She kidded in March with twin doelings.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'll do Kidron!


----------



## CaprineDream (Aug 22, 2014)

Sounds good Margaret!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Since Margaret hasn't gotten around to doing Kidron  I'M going to do her:

Pros:
-Sharp withers
-Long jaw
-Fairly clean throat latch
-Nice level topline
-Long rump
-Good depth in heart girth
-Good depth in middle and rear barrel
-Nice straight legs
-Good pasterns
-Fairly well angled back legs


Cons:
-Ewe neck
-Neck could be longer
-Lacks brisket
-Rump could be more level
-Legs too far forward on shoulder


I'm not too good today :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'll do it with out looking at yours CPK
CONS:
~ewe necked
~Slightly steep in the rump
~needs a leaner neck
~Longer neck
~Would like to see waaay more udder depth and capacity
~lacks brisket
~Not uphill
~Would like to see higher rear udder

Pros:
~fairly level topline
~OK length to rump
~good rear leg angulation
~Strong pasterns
~Doesn't appear to toe out
~OK depth of heart girth
~OK depth of barrel
~Sharp withers
~Strong medial
~Good sized teats
~good teat placement
~even udder halves
~Good width between hocks


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Good! I totally forgot her udder


----------



## CaprineDream (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks guys! I'm selling her hopefully, I just really don't like her personality. Her daughter is next.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She looks the nicest of the ones you've posted


----------



## CaprineDream (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah it's not worth much though. She somehow ended up with an extra tiny teat.  I'm so disappointed, she was the best kid this year. Both her parents have perfect teats.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll do her when I have time


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Okay, so:

Pros:
-Long jaw
-Good neck length
-Fairly good brisket
-Good shoulder assembly
-Nice long smooth topline
-Good rump length
-Good depth in heart girth
-Good depth of barrel
-Strong legs
-Good body length
-Nice incurve to thigh
-Good rear legs
-Good upright pasterns
-She's cute 
-Good chest floor
-Looks like she's got good spring of ribs

Cons:
-Hindquarter lacks power
-Bone on front legs is a bit big
-Neck could blend better into withers
-Could use sharper withers


Okay Margaret, I left some for you!


----------



## CaprineDream (Aug 22, 2014)

Finally got decent pictures of my two bucks. First up is Gideon, a two year old American Alpine.


----------

